
It’s the End of the World as They Know It - lnguyen
https://www.motherjones.com/environment/2019/07/weight-of-the-world-climate-change-scientist-grief/
======
adolph
_She asked him how he was able to talk to nonscientists and communicate the
implications of this work, which can be hard to understand. “I don’t talk to
those people anymore,” she remembers him replying. “Fuck those people.”_

If humans make it through whatever disaster will come, Anthropogenic Climate
Change will be a case study in how to be ineffective in the face of something
important.

